# Info from CES 2008



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Here are a few pictures from CES

Panasonic BD-50 Blu-ray









Panasonic 150" Plasma









Pioneers ICE power amp that is the lower part of there new flagship receiver









Bumble Bee at the Dolby Booth









Hope you guys enjoy this.

Later
RayJr


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Excellent pic's there.... that Ice power amp looks really nice, as does the Panny Plasma... I really wish they would offer something in between 65" and 105" 

thanks for post these... and keep them coming...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: CES 2008*

I was checking my emails and I found this from Pioneer http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/CES/

What caught my attention was the KURO TV, I can't beleive 9mm thin :rubeyes::rubeyes:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Excellent pic's there.... that Ice power amp looks really nice, as does the Panny Plasma... I really wish they would offer something in between 65" and 105" *

I noticed Panasonic does make a 103 inch plasma.

http://www.engadget.com/2006/12/07/panasonics-th-103pf9uk-103-inch-plasma-now-shipping/

And for only $70,000!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: CES 2008*



salvasol said:


> I was checking my emails and I found this from Pioneer http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/CES/
> 
> What caught my attention was the KURO TV, I can't beleive 9mm thin :rubeyes::rubeyes:


For sure that Plasma has caught the eye of alot of people, and will surely bring Plasma to the forefront for viewing screens... LCS just doesn't measure up to the picture quality.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

I live in Las Vegas and attended the 2008 CES. The show was huge and my feet were killing me walking miles of aisles. I liked this 9mm pioneer plasma more than anything I saw! You have to see it to believe it, far more interesting than the 150" plasma.

From Their website:
Pioneer’s concept for the world’s thinnest 50-inch flat panel display is also part of Pioneer’s engineering passion. At only nine millimeters (mm) thin, this groundbreaking Project KURO technology results in a picture that appears to be floating on a wall, creating an experience for consumers where the television becomes simply a canvas for great entertainment. In addition, its extremely light weight (18.6kg/ 41lbs) allows the television to be easily wall mounted, contributing handsomely to interior décor without distracting—providing a spectacular setting for watching films.

These fully-operational concept televisions will not be commercially-available in 2008.


----------



## TiEcs (Feb 7, 2008)

Where can I find more pictures of CES 2008?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm new so I'm not sure I can post pics yet. But here are a few of mine from CES '08..


----------



## TiEcs (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice !!
"Gimme, gimme, more, gimme, more" :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, I wish I had more money. I want everything in those pictures.


----------

